# 7" vs 10" wet saw



## Philly Dude (Dec 23, 2007)

I only do a few small tile jobs a year. Usually I just borrow a saw off of a friend. I've used Huskys, a Felker 75, and an MK101. I'm thinking of buying my own saw. Should I get a 7" saw or go for a 10" ? I like the 7" because it is easier to carry and position right where the tiles are being laid. Any advantages to 10"ers that I'm not seeing other then the ability to cut larger tiles and also do pavers with ?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

We do a lot of work with larger tiles, so the 10" is necessary.
I have two 7" saws that I use as well as a small 6" compact saw that's like a table saw for tile that's good for small jobs.
Most tile contractors have more than one saw.
A good angle grinder with different blades is a good-to-have tool.

Just depends on what fits your needs.

I like the 10" wet saws best though.
Eat some spinach and grow bigger muscles and the weight ain't all so bad.


----------



## Twust1285 (May 7, 2008)

I personally use the 10in saws, but as said above, for your needs you may not want to spend the money. I do this every day for a living, so I need first of all the power that the 10in saws provide, and also the fact that when cutting a 21in tile you need a bigger saw. The 7in saws are good for doing wall tile, because you can set them up(usually) right in the bathroom without sacrificing alot of space to work in.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Go with a 10". I'm doing a bathroom now in 18"x18". My little 7" saw wouldn't stand a chance.


----------

